# stupid is, as stupid does, CWD and Hoosier science



## terry

Wyoming deer killed by Hoosier had CWD 

An Indiana hunter will be allowed to keep the head mount of a deer he killed in Wyoming that tested positive for chronic wasting disease. 

The unidentified hunter knew about the CWD risk and submitted a portion of the animal to the Wyoming Game and Fish Department for testing before having the meat deboned for transport home. After the animal tested positive for CWD, Wyoming officials contacted the hunter and the Indiana Department of Natural Resources. 

Indiana DNR officials disposed of the meat, but the hunter was allowed to keep the mount, according to Dr. Jennifer Strasser, a veterinarian with the Indiana Board of Animal Health and a state conservation officer. 

"As long as the skull cap and cape are cleaned properly, the hunter can safely keep the mount," she said. 

The Indiana DNR has tight restrictions on transporting deer, elk and other cervids into the state. For information go to www.in.gov/dnr/deerhealth/cwd.htm. 


http://www.courier-journal.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071028/SPORTS09/710280596/1002/SPORTS


stupid is, as stupid does. ...forest gump


tss


----------



## sagittarius

terry said:


> Wyoming deer killed by Hoosier had CWD
> An Indiana hunter will be allowed to keep the head mount of a deer he killed in Wyoming that tested positive for chronic wasting disease.
> The unidentified hunter knew about the CWD risk and submitted a portion of the animal to the Wyoming Game and Fish Department for testing before having the meat deboned for transport home. After the animal tested positive for CWD, Wyoming officials contacted the hunter and the Indiana Department of Natural Resources. Indiana DNR officials disposed of the meat, but the hunter was allowed to keep the mount, according to Dr. Jennifer Strasser, a veterinarian with the Indiana Board of Animal Health and a state conservation officer. "As long as the skull cap and cape are cleaned properly, the hunter can safely keep the mount," she said.
> The Indiana DNR has tight restrictions on transporting deer, elk and other cervids into the state. stupid is, as stupid does. ...forest gump tss


What part did you find "stupid"?


----------



## terry

sagittarius said:


> What part did you find "stupid"?


>>>but the hunter was allowed to keep the mount, according to Dr. Jennifer Strasser, a veterinarian with the Indiana Board of Animal Health and a state conservation officer. "As long as the skull cap and cape are cleaned properly, the hunter can safely keep the mount," she said.<<<


i understand most states allow this, but does not make it the safest way.
with the risk of the skull cap and cape NOT being cleaned properly, the risk is just to great to introduce the TSE agent to a state that has not documented it yet. why take the risk ? i think it's foolish. in my opinion, the complete carcass should have been incinerated, including the head mount. just my opinion.


The movement of high-risk carcass parts (brain, spinal cord, lymph tissues) is a potential avenue through which CWD could be spread from infected areas. Investigations in New York indicate that the infection could have been spread by a taxidermist who accepted specimens from CWD-positive states, allowed rehabilitated fawns access to the taxidermy workshop and spread potentially infectious curing salt waste as a fence line weed killer on his deer farm. ...


http://www.pgc.state.pa.us/pgc/cwp/view.asp?a=458&q=168948


kind regards,
terry


----------



## sagittarius

Excellent points. Perhaps taxidermists need to be state certified to handle and dispose of animal tissue - parts? 

Reliable CWD tissue tests need to be collected, processed, and analyzed by trained professionals and take time. It would be near impossible to test and analyze every animal leaving every state.


----------



## terry

here are some comments from ProMed on this topic ;



[2] USA: (Wyoming)
Date: Mon 29 Oct 2007
Source: The Courier Journal [edited]
<http://www.courier-journal.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071028/SPORTS09/710280596/1002/SPORTS>


An Indiana hunter will be allowed to keep the head mount of a deer he 
killed in Wyoming that tested positive for chronic wasting disease.

The unidentified hunter knew about the CWD risk and submitted a portion of 
the animal to the Wyoming Game and Fish Department for testing before 
having the meat deboned for transport home. After the animal tested 
positive for CWD, Wyoming officials contacted the hunter and the Indiana 
Department of Natural Resources.

Indiana DNR officials disposed of the meat, but the hunter was allowed to 
keep the mount, according to Dr Jennifer Strasser, a veterinarian with the 
Indiana Board of Animal Health and a state conservation officer. "As long 
as the skull cap and cape are cleaned properly, the hunter can safely keep 
the mount," she said. The Indiana DNR (Department of Natural Resources) has 
tight restrictions on transporting deer, elk, and other cervids into the 
state. For information go to <http://www.in.gov/dnr/deerhealth/cwd.htm>.

-- 
communicated by:
Terry S Singeltary Sr
<[email protected]>

[The article does not tell us if the head and cape were cleaned by the 
hunter or by a professional taxidermist. Neither does the article indicate 
how this was verified, or if it was verified. If it were done by a 
taxidermist then one must wonder where the taxidermist is located, in 
Wyoming or Indiana, or some other state. In the past Indiana had no 
regulations regarding disposal of offal associated with a head mount and 
Indiana DNR had no way to track such either. Unless something has changed, 
the Indiana DNR did not have a complete list of taxidermists within the 
state. Without such a list or regulation of how the offal for a head/cape 
mount are to be disposed of it is possible that CWD could have been allowed 
to enter the state. - Mod.TG

The US states of Wyoming and Indiana can be located on the 
HealthMap/ProMED-mail interactive map at 
<http://healthmap.org/promed?v=40,-97.6,4>. - CopyEd.MJ]

[see also:
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - Canada (04): (SK, NS) 20071027.3497
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - USA (WV) 20070513.1525
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - USA: 2006 summary 20070330.1091
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - Canada (AB, SK) 20070117.0227
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - Canada (SK) 20070112.0139
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - Canada (AB) 20070105.0051
2006
---
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - USA (WY)(02) 20061230.3653
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - USA (WV, IL) 20061228.3644
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - USA (CO): moose 20061110.3229
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - USA (WY) 20061013.2935
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - USA (SD) 20060616.1669
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - USA (WV) 20060430.1248
Chronic wasting disease, cervid - USA (MN) 20060316.0825
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - Canada (AB) 20060224.0604
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - USA (KS) 20060124.0237
Chronic wasting disease Update 2006: USA (IL) 20060113.0119]

.................tg/mj/sh


*##########################################################*
************************************************************
ProMED-mail makes every effort to verify the reports that
are posted, but the accuracy and completeness of the
information, and of any statements or opinions based
thereon, are not guaranteed. The reader assumes all risks in
using information posted or archived by ProMED-mail. ISID
and its associated service providers shall not be held
responsible for errors or omissions or held liable for any
damages incurred as a result of use or reliance upon posted
or archived material.
************************************************************
Become a ProMED-mail Premium Subscriber at
<http://www.isid.org/ProMEDMail_Premium.shtml>
************************************************************
Visit ProMED-mail's web site at <http://www.promedmail.org>.
Send all items for posting to: [email protected]
(NOT to an individual moderator). If you do not give your
full name and affiliation, it may not be posted. Send
commands to subscribe/unsubscribe, get archives, help,
etc. to: [email protected]. For assistance from a
human being send mail to: [email protected].
############################################################
############################################################


----------



## BeWild

i agree with "stupid is as stupid does". I spent almost an entire semester studying CWD and other neurological diseases, and the prions that cause CWD can remain viable for years, either in bone or in the soil. Now I know I am not an expert in these matters, and maybe someone who is can chime in on this, but taking that head over state lines, or out of CWD zones can be very dangerous. I understand the hunter wanting to keep the head, but the risk is greater than the reward. The head should have stayed where it was taken.


----------



## sadocf1

Michigan hunters (including a MDNR Commissioner) flock to western states and provinces where CWD is found in the wild. CWD testing of hunter killed deer and elk is voluntary in Colorado and Wyoming, hunters bring back parts of carcasses that are CWD infected. The proposal to require that hunter killed deer and elk carcasses and or parts thereof from CWD infected states and provinces ENTERING Michigan pass a negative CWD TEST fell on deaf ears of the state vet,the governor, MUCC, the DNR, and the USDA
Commerce is more mportant. Texas is no exception to the "rule". the livestock industry is of major importance . By testing only 500,000+ of their cattle, when the 2002 census showed almost 14,000,000 cattle and calves, Texas was declared Accredited TB Free


----------



## terry

sadocf1 said:


> Michigan hunters (including a MDNR Commissioner) flock to western states and provinces where CWD is found in the wild. CWD testing of hunter killed deer and elk is voluntary in Colorado and Wyoming, hunters bring back parts of carcasses that are CWD infected. The proposal to require that hunter killed deer and elk carcasses and or parts thereof from CWD infected states and provinces ENTERING Michigan pass a negative CWD TEST fell on deaf ears of the state vet,the governor, MUCC, the DNR, and the USDA
> Commerce is more mportant. Texas is no exception to the "rule". the livestock industry is of major importance . By testing only 500,000+ of their cattle, when the 2002 census showed almost 14,000,000 cattle and calves, Texas was declared Accredited TB Free



oh crap sadocf1 :SHOCKED:

please help keep me civil here and do not mention this. i come here in peace, and give friendly advice about cwd, and try and stay away from politics :lol:
don't even get me going on the USDA et al and the BSe and BASE here in the USA, and the hypocracy that exists between the R-calfers et al, the USDA, and Canada. 


http://ranchers.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21908

http://Ranchers.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=242403#242403


flounder


----------



## sadocf1

Time to go fishing !!


----------



## terry

sadocf1 said:


> Time to go fishing !!



amen, flounder run is on too, as we speak, right out the back door. nothing better than a big saddleblanket stuffed full of shrimp for turkey day. i better get busy, do a walkabout. thank ya very much. ...:fish2:


----------

